# Winter Coats in UK?



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

What are people’s thoughts on winter coats for Vizlsas? I’ve always thought that they are little unnecessary, particularly during exercise, but I acknowledge that Vizsla’s don’t have the same thick coats and ‘reserves’ that other gun dogs have! I know some owners have coats that they put on post exercise.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have got my 1 year old v a fleece from http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html, they are good for wearing whilst out and post exercise if the dog gets really wet. I use it on days when it is particularly cold.
also its much easier to put this fleece on the dog when its muddy as the fleece is alot easier to chuck in the wash than the dog!
I think young dogs need something on when its really cold out.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I was thinking of getting Chester an Equafleece (if you order the brochure there's a Vizsla in there modelling one!). I thought I might get him a waterproof coat but one that went right around his belly rather than just a strap which meant when it rained It was only his legs and head which got wet. 

I'm not sure he gets cold with all that running about and still growing fast but maybe for an Xmas pressie


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree, Semper has a burgundy Equafleece for the same reasons, much easier to wash than the dog!

Also, these jackets are ace for keeping them dry when it's raining hard;

http://www.petrange.co.uk/products/p/second/topic/42/sort/

Also easier to get on with the straps as Semper loves his fleece so much it's hard to get his legs in before he's trying to get his head through the hole and we end up in a bit of a muddle!


----------

